
Show HN: Chrome extension to show LinkedIn work history as timeline/Gantt chart - jquerider
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/intimeline/jofbdgknlmdnjlienfbmochdmeljaaen
======
jquerider
Spent some time going through LinkedIn profiles and wanted to get a better
overview of work history and so spent a few hours creating this first version
of a Chrome extension to show LinkedIn work history profiles as a timeline bar
chart / Gantt chart

